# Roc City Rib Fest May 28-29, 2011   KCBS and more!!



## goodsmokebbq (Jan 20, 2011)

We are almost at 50 teams already!!!

Great location, extremely team centric (Ice, Coffee, breakfast, dinner, fun!  ANYTHING...) Just ask anyone who has been

Memorial day weekend, May 27th to May 30, competitions for every level.

Act fast the $250 All Four Deal will end Jan 31st.  The price will be $300 for the All Feb 1 until May 20 when registration will be cut off.

This year we are pleased to announce over $20,000 in prize money!!
$14,000 Kansas City Barbecue Society Barbecue
$4,000 New England Barbecue Society grilling contest
$2,000 Roc City Rib Cook Off
$500 Kids Q

Looking also for the general public to judge the Roc City Rib Cook Off, No certification needed, just make a donation to the Ronald McDonald House of Rochester and get to try the best BBQ around.  See http://roccityribfest.com/?page_id=351  for details.

See you there!!

http://www.roccityribfest.com for all the details, [email protected] email goes right to me for any questions...


----------



## les3176 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds like a good time,wish i lived a little closer!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2011)

Now it does sound like a really fun time will be had for sure. But but but.........


----------



## goodsmokebbq (Jan 28, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Now it does sound like a really fun time will be had for sure. But but but.........




Oh, come on, its not that far Florida 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------

